

Is Google and Nest’s Thread a ZigBee Killer? - swamp40
http://www.nickhunn.com/is-google-and-nests-thread-a-zigbee-killer/

======
swamp40
Nick Hunn has been spot-on with his wireless analysis for years now.

He was writing about the advantages of Bluetooth Low Energy way back in 2010.

